# What color is my pup?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

At this point I see only black. Misha will also get that brown haze if his hair grows long enough. But he is most certainly black. With blue it should be coming in from the roots. His dad looks like an 8 year old black poodle that has just started to fade out a little early.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’d have said blue, but I trust Raindrops’ opinion far more than my own.

Tekno’s dad looks so squishable!! What a handsome marshmallow.


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’d have said blue, but I trust Raindrops’ opinion far more than my own.
> 
> Tekno’s dad looks so squishable!! What a handsome marshmallow.


Isn’t he a cutie, he’s super goofy too yet very competitive like Tekno! He won best puppy at PCA at 7 months old and then went on tour for a few years and placed at westminster. I can really see that fighting spirit in Tek as well ☺

I also think it’s so cool that Tek was raised with both his parents in the house ☺


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree that to be blue, the roots would be paler than the rest. The way you describe it, Tekno is black. I suppose the sun is having an effect on his coat, even though he’s not in the sun so much.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

The other day I bathed Raffi, and since it was so nice out I had him outside doing the brushing and drying etc. In that short time he turned quite brown! So it doesn't take long.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Galen, who is blue, currently looks as though a cast iron statue of a dog came to life. Imagine places where the iron would be shiny and polished from people touching it for luck, while other parts of the statue would have a patina of oxidation.
He currently has bright silver streaks under and around his ears. He also has lighter grey rings around his eyes and around his whiskers. The whisker patches aren't as noticeable as when he was younger, as the rest of his muzzle has continued lightening. Much of his body is an oxidized black rather than an inky black right now. The oxidized color is fairly consistent from roots to end; I don't see a big shift on the individual hair shafts. His tail is still inky black. He's currently just shy of 15 months.


----------

